# What modifications does Breitling make to the Valjoux 7753 to make a Calibre 23?



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

All

I normally post on the Omega forum but as I am looking at my first Breitling (Navitimer).

I wanted to know a little more about what modifications Breitling make to the standard Valjoux 7753 to make the Breitling Calibre 23. 

Any advice would be welcome


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ferrari 312T said:


> All
> 
> I normally post on the Omega forum but as I am looking at my first Breitling (Navitimer).
> 
> ...


On the raw ebauche, beside the normal replacement of balance and mainspring with glycur and nivarox versions, many other parts (screws, plates, bridges,) are replaced with refined models allowing the movement be regulated to chronometer specifications as well as making it much more rugged and reliable. Further, in order to position the subdials in the "tri-compax" (3,6,9) positions, the "quickset date function" complication is removed for the caliber 23. All the caliber 13's Breitling remanufactures retain that function. Hope this helps...
Best,
Ron


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

Ron, do you know which, if any, Breitling has a 7750 movement? Were the same modifications done to it? Thanks.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Any model with the subdials at 6, 9, 12 has a 7750. The new model navi with 3, 6, 9 has a 7753. The superocean heritage LE also has a 7753.


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

RJRJRJ said:


> Any model with the subdials at 6, 9, 12 has a 7750. The new model navi with 3, 6, 9 has a 7753. The superocean heritage LE also has a 7753.


Is my Navi World a 7750? I have a magazine with the review of it but have to look for it. It makes sense, it has the same wobble as my PAM 88.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

7753 actually allows a quickset press-in button on the upper left corner at 10 o'clock position.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation XL Chrono uses this movement, has a tri-compax layout with a quick-set pusher (recessed) at 10AM.



O2AFAC67 said:


> On the raw ebauche, beside the normal replacement of balance and mainspring with glycur and nivarox versions, many other parts (screws, plates, bridges,) are replaced with refined models allowing the movement be regulated to chronometer specifications as well as making it much more rugged and reliable. Further, in order to position the subdials in the "tri-compax" (3,6,9) positions, the "quickset date function" complication is removed for the caliber 23. All the caliber 13's Breitling remanufactures retain that function. Hope this helps...
> Best,
> Ron


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

red_wagen said:


> Is my Navi World a 7750? I have a magazine with the review of it but have to look for it. It makes sense, it has the same wobble as my PAM 88.


Breitlingsource has a listing of every model and which movement they have. The world begins life as a 7754.


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

RJRJRJ said:


> Breitlingsource has a listing of every model and which movement they have. The world begins life as a 7754.


I forgot about that site. Thanks. However, I found my magazine, Watch Time June 2006 issue and the article states the movement inside the Navi World is a 7750?!?!? What gives? I wonder who's right...

Edit: I called BUSA but the techs have left for the day. I'll find out tomorrow and update you guys.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

red_wagen said:


> I forgot about that site. Thanks. However, I found my magazine, Watch Time June 2006 issue and the article states the movement inside the Navi World is a 7750?!?!? What gives? I wonder who's right...
> 
> Edit: I called BUSA but the techs have left for the day. I'll find out tomorrow and update you guys.


The old model with the 6 9 12 subdials is a 7750. The new model is a 7753 with the sub dials repositioned to 3 6 9.


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

RJRJRJ said:


> The old model with the 6 9 12 subdials is a 7750. The new model is a 7753 with the sub dials repositioned to 3 6 9.


Is there a newer one? I have the 6-9-12 config and the one on the Breitling site is the same :-s


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

red_wagen said:


> Is there a newer one? I have the 6-9-12 config and the one on the Breitling site is the same :-s


You have a navi world. 6 9 12 is the current model. The regular navi has the other sub dial layout.


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, straight from the horse's mouth. Well, the Breitling tech anyway. The Navi World does indeed have a 7750 based movement


----------

